
The Eventual Demise of Power Buttons - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/12/power-on/
======
phlux
>I think we could save a lot of space on these devices if we all just agree
that power buttons are irrelevant.

Doubtful - though I agree with the overall premise.

However, my new dell studio machine has no eject button on the CD and it
drives me nuts to have to open windows explorer, scroll to that drive, right-
click eject in order to get a disc out. (windows 7, required for work, has a
view for explorer that makes this process very clunky)

I also HATE having to fully boot a machine to get a disc out.

However - WRT to the post; I am planning on POE++ (60 watt POE) for all future
gadgets, in fact - I am designing a facility with this in mind. We will have
15,000+ POE capable ports in the new facility, roughly half of them will be
60-watt POE.

I have yet to see these devices to market, but when we open in 2015, the
expectation is there.

Power buttons are good for hard resets, but I am more interested in
eliminating the power CORD. I would like my laptop to be POE chargeable.

I think a focus on the convergence of the technology and utility
infrastructure - at least in how we think about the two - is better than
thinking about the button on the device.

I have an external HDD that is always off/asleep unless it senses USB
connectivity to the machine - it has no power button. I prefer these types of
enclosures.

